# bladeforums?



## jlowe2 (Mar 13, 2010)

does anyone know if bladeforums is down?


----------



## Cuso (Mar 13, 2010)

Ive been trying since yesterday also, no luck..:mecry:


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe there is some kinda ganza going on!


----------



## Klesk (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting, I thought it was only me and I couldn't find any discussion about it on my other forums.


----------



## rydude07 (Mar 14, 2010)

yah it's down. Doesnt work for me either


----------



## eygen (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't been able to visit since last Friday. I guess some downtime will always be part of forums, but that doesn't make it a lot better.


----------



## HeadCSO (Mar 14, 2010)

They may well be carrying out the upgrade that was postponed from a few weeks back.


----------



## jlowe2 (Mar 14, 2010)

you could be right about the upgrade.


----------



## JAJ (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think it's the upgrade. The owner never said it was going down for that and it just went down yesterday in the afternoon. They always do upgrades at 12 midnight never start them in the day.


----------



## YayILikePie (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's hoping for a quick recovery. I need my jackknife stories fix.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 14, 2010)

Dead from here, too.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 14, 2010)

Still nothing - Wow! 

That is a really long outage.


----------



## jackthedog (Mar 14, 2010)

Huh... I was able to get in and I picked up a BM 710 for $6 and Spyderco Military for $9. Great deals going on, can't believe more people aren't there buying like mad. 

Just kidding, I haven't been able to get on either. Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## jlowe2 (Mar 14, 2010)

:laughing: got you beat! pickup a SNG and a SERBIE for $5.00 a piece!  as of 11:30pm still not up.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Mar 15, 2010)

Phew, I thought it was just me. I've been trying to log on there for several days with no luck. Decided to Google "is blade forums down" and found this thread. I hope they're back up soon.


----------



## Roger999 (Mar 15, 2010)

Down for me as well, but suddenly I have an extra 30-40minutes in my day.


----------



## jlowe2 (Mar 15, 2010)

as of 8:50am bladefoprums is still down. :mecry:


----------



## eygen (Mar 15, 2010)

And up! Awesome!


----------



## NaturalMystic (Mar 15, 2010)

Yay!!! LOL


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah I was going through withdrawls for a while there.


----------



## csa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay! Gotta be able to get our fixes...


----------

